# Hofheimer Trails in der Hessenschau



## a-rs (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

heute ist ein Bericht über die illegalen Trails im Hofheimer Wald in der Hessenschau. 

Laut Stadtrat ist die Stadt jedoch gesprächsbereit. Trotzdem wird die aktuelle Strecke wohl morgen geplättet.

DIMB und die Bike aus Hofheim/Kriftel euer Einsatz ?

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...92&type=v&jm=3&key=standard_document_50827861

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## bfri (13. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte es nur im Radio gehört, wusste nicht, dass es sogar einen Videobeitrag im Fernsehen gibt. 
So richtig kann ich nicht erkennen, wo das ist. 

Aber am Ende gibt sich Wolfgang Winkler - Stadtrat Hofheim - kompromissbereit: 
"Wenn Mountainbiker auf uns zu kämen und sagen, können wir nicht irgendwo so etwas bauen, dann kommen wir ins Gespräch."

Na dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Februar 2014)

Das kenn ich auch nicht, kann mir aber eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass das im Langenhainer Bereich sein müßte. Am Kapellenberg ist das Wegenetz für sowas eigentlich zu dicht.


----------



## a-rs (13. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne mich in der Ecke auch nicht aus, aber ich denke als Vorlage für einen Verein oder DIMB ist der Beitrag hervorragend geeignet. 

ars


----------



## tomtomba (14. Februar 2014)

das ist am Sportpark Heide, zwischen der Sportanlage und der Straße die nach Langenhain hochgeht. Aber vieles ist schon durch einen Harvester Einsatz im Herbst zerstört worden. Ich bin da nur einmal staunend im Schrittempo lang...Auf der einen Seite Schade, auf der anderen Seite verständlich. 
Kanalisieren und eine legale Strecke ausweisen hätte da sicher Sinn....


----------



## Patrick86 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich habe am Mittwoch ein erstes Treffen mit Herrn Winckler um einen Gedankenaustausch zwischen Politik und Bikern stattfinden zu lassen. Als Mitglied der Gravity Pilots wäre hier auch gleich ein Verein als Ansprechpartner vorhanden. bei Interesse kann ich gerne Berichten...


----------



## Edg3 (17. Februar 2014)

Interesse ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden,vielleicht sollten wir es auch nur in diesem Thread machen,da der Titel etwas aussagekräftiger ist.


----------



## bfri (17. Februar 2014)

@Edg3
Stimmt der Thread ist sinnvoller und themenbezogener.


----------



## roestiii (23. Februar 2014)

Schön so zahlreiches Interesse hier zu finden!Auch ich habe Dienstag ein Gespräch mit Herrn Winckler!
Mal sehen wie er sich der Sache gegenüber äußert!
@Patrick86 :Was hat er denn bei dir gesagt?


----------



## Patrick86 (23. Februar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nachrichten-fuer-mountainbiker-im-taunus.452286/page-37#post-11765519


----------

